
Are You The Best Version Of Yourself? - The Converted Geek Guide To Self-Upgrade - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/are-you-the-best-version-of-yourself/
======
bitwize
No. I'm currently what's checked out of HEAD, plus a few local changes I
haven't committed yet.

~~~
edragonu
If I would have to check her out, I usually start with MORE then slightly
leaning towards LESS. Soon, all I do is just a TAIL every now and then...

------
pavel_lishin
What? I need a driver to have a wife?

~~~
dkarl
I've found that some girlfriends act as viruses (#4) unless your drivers (#3)
are very robust. Sometimes you can fix the driver to be less vulnerable, but
sometimes you just have to uninstall the driver and advise the hardware to
interface with another system that has a more robust driver.

~~~
edragonu
that's what I call making an upgrade, but they're usually call this being
dummped. Girls and their strange lingo... Why can't they talk like normal,
64bits dual core guys like us?

